# Training after neck surgery



## Loganx50

Hello All,

New to the boards. About 2 years ago I was in a car accident and after about a year of going the physical therapy, pain management, etc. I finally met with a surgeon who performed a dual level fusion in my 4-6 cervical spine. Long story short a few months ago I was finally cleared to get back in the gym. So was wondering has anyone gone through neck surgery and how has your return to working out been? I just hit 50 this year I am trying to figure out and see how hard to push myself. A few things about me I have been an avid lifter since late teens also trained jiu jitsu for the past 20 years. Not sure I am going to be able to return to jiu jitsu but am going to make an attempt.


----------



## ASHOP

I would just start out light and try to progress with more weight or reps weekly. I would keep the volume relatively low for the first few months. Don't do any movements that feel awkward of cause pain/discomfort in your neck.


----------



## Loganx50

ASHOP said:


> I would just start out light and try to progress with more weight or reps weekly. I would keep the volume relatively low for the first few months. Don't do any movements that feel awkward of cause pain/discomfort in your neck.



Thanks for the reply... I am staying away from squats, deadlifts and overhead pressing movements at the moment. With everything else going light and high rep. I also started doing work with resistance bands. I think slow steady will be my mantra for a bit. 

Thanks!


----------



## Viking

Loganx50 said:


> Thanks for the reply... I am staying away from squats, deadlifts and overhead pressing movements at the moment. With everything else going light and high rep. I also started doing work with resistance bands. I think slow steady will be my mantra for a bit.
> 
> Thanks!



I have never had a neck injury but I would recommend the same. Avoid any weight on your back/neck. Mainly stick to machines to begin with. Long warms up and bands with no overhead pressing. Make sure your head/neck is still during all movements. Slow and steady is definitely the way to go.


----------



## davidg

After the injury, I also faced this. it's best to start small, so I asked the trainer for help. I started with strengthening my back, and then I added weight. [...]  Of course, it was frustrating to lose progress, but it was necessary.


----------

